# انا هنا وبالله مستعان وانتم هنا فمن منا المنتصر ؟!



## هادي يهديني (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم أما بعد: 

أحبتي الأعزاء اخوتي بالله 
قد يكون هذا الموضوع فريد من نوعه وموضوع لم تروا له مثيل 
اعتبروني ما تعتبروني فأقول لكم بكل فخر واعتزاز وبكل صدق وأخلاص وبكل قلب طاهر وابيض وضمير لا يغفو أبدا 
انا مسلم سلمت نفسي ولساني لرب العباد 
ديني هو الأسلام 
كتابي هو القران
رسولي هو محمد صلى الله عليه والسلم 
وربي هو رب العباد خالق الكون
 لا إله إلا الله ومحمد رسول الله 

اريد وبكل تواضع وبكل صدق ان ادعوكم لحوار بيني وبين أي عضو تختاروه 
حيث يكون الحوار بعنوان : (نزول سيدنا عيسى على الأرض مره أخرى ودعوة اتباعه بأعتناق الإسلام )

ولكن هناك شروط: 
إن أقنعتكم 100% بهذا الأامر مع وجود أدلة قطعية من كل مكان, حينها سيغلق المنتدى باكمله 
وان اقنعتوني بعدم نزوله "وإن شاء الله لن تستطيعوا اقناعي " سأعتذر لكم أمام البشر أجمعين واحقق مطالبكم مهما كانت.
الحوار سيكون بمنتدى خاص لي وللشخص الذين تختاروه منتدى خاص لن يفتح إلا حين ينتصر أحدنا بحججه المتوفرة.


اخوكم بالله / بهاء عليان *​

*ملاحظة: ورجاءاً خاص عدم الأستهزاء بهذا الموضوع واخذه بجدية تامه وتذكروا ان كلامكم يعبر عن تفكيركم وعقولكم.
*


----------



## هادي يهديني (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعتبروها نقطة تحول 
أعرف انها خطوة جريئة ولم يسبق ان حدثت معكم 
ولكن لتكون خطوتكم الأاولى للقيام بمثل هذه الأامور​*


اخاكم بالله /بهاء عليان


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اريد وبكل تواضع وبكل صدق ان ادعوكم لحوار بيني وبين أي عضو تختاروه
> حيث يكون الحوار بعنوان : (نزول سيدنا عيسى على الأرض مره أخرى ودعوة اتباعه بأعتناق الإسلام )
> 
> ولكن هناك شروط:
> ...



ما رأيك نتحدث في المفيد
انا ادعوك الي حوار ثنائي حول أخلاق رسولك و مصداقية نبوته
هل تقبل؟
و ليس لي شروط ، فقط اطالبك ان تكون منصف ، و ان ترفض الاسلام عندما تعرف و تقتنع ان محمد نبي كذاب و رسول من عند الشيطان و ليس من عند الله



> *الحوار سيكون بمنتدى خاص لي وللشخص الذين تختاروه منتدى خاص لن يفتح إلا حين ينتصر أحدنا بحججه المتوفرة.*



الحوار لن يكون خارج هذا المنتدي
فاذا كنت تقبل عمل الحوار في ضيافتنا فأهلا و سهلا بك
غير ذلك فالامر مرفوض !!​


----------



## هادي يهديني (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين اما بعد : 

عزيزي الرجاء اثناء الحوار هنا إلى ان نتفق عدم المساس برسول الله , فسيدنا عيسى رضي الله عنه بالقلب ولو قطعت رقابنا والله فلا نشتمه بسرنا بالله عليك كيف تستحضرني نفسي بشتمه امام اتباعه. هذا ليس موضوعنا أردت فقط التنويه لك ولمن بعدك الرجاء عدم شتم رسولنا في هذا الموضوع.

بخصوص الموضوع انا حددت موضوع الحوار ولا بديل عنه.
وبخصوص مكان الحوار لم أقصد خارج  المنتدى بل عنيت بداخله 
ولكن بقسم خاص لي ولمن تختاروه لا يسمح لاحد بمشاهدته ويفتح عندما يقنع احدنا الاخر.
اما الشرط الاخير ان اقنعت من سيحاورني سيتم اغلاق المنتدى بأكمله بإرادتكم.
وان اقنعني سانفذ مطالبه مهما كانت.
ولتعلموا إن الله معي وبالله المستعان .


اخوكم بالله/ بهاء عليان


----------



## هادي يهديني (10 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ما زلت أنتظر الرد أحبتي 


اخاكم بالله / بهاء عليان *_​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> عزيزي الرجاء اثناء الحوار هنا إلى ان نتفق عدم المساس برسول الله



و أين مسست به؟
كل ما طلبته هو حوار بيني و بينك حول نبوة هذا الذي قال انه نبي !!



> فسيدنا عيسى رضي الله عنه بالقلب ولو قطعت رقابنا والله فلا نشتمه بسرنا بالله عليك كيف تستحضرني نفسي بشتمه امام اتباعه.



و أين شتمت انا رسولك؟
و من قال لك اننا اتباع عيسى؟ فقد اوهمك القرآن بذلك
و انت صدقته !!



> هذا ليس موضوعنا أردت فقط التنويه لك ولمن بعدك الرجاء عدم شتم رسولنا في هذا الموضوع.



صلى الله عليه و سلم



> بخصوص الموضوع انا حددت موضوع الحوار ولا بديل عنه.



لماذا؟ الا تستطيع اثبات نبوة رسولك؟
ام انك تخاف ان تخوض في اخلاقه؟



> وبخصوص مكان الحوار لم أقصد خارج المنتدى بل عنيت بداخله
> ولكن بقسم خاص لي ولمن تختاروه لا يسمح لاحد بمشاهدته ويفتح عندما يقنع احدنا الاخر.



طلب غريب و مرفوض حتي بدون تفكير
فالحوار يكون علني أمام الجميع ، و يستطيع الجميع التعليق عليه في موضوع منفصل



> اما الشرط الاخير ان اقنعت من سيحاورني سيتم اغلاق المنتدى بأكمله بإرادتكم.
> وان اقنعني سانفذ مطالبه مهما كانت.
> ولتعلموا إن الله معي وبالله المستعان .



ليس لنا مطالب يا عزيزي ولا شروط فنحن لسنا في حلبة مبارزة
كل رجائي انك تفتح عقلك و تتبعه 

و انا اوافق علي الحوار و موضوعه

اما شروطه ، فأنت لا تملي شروطك لأنك هنا ضيف
شروط الحوار تقرأها هنــــا علي هذا الرابط

اهلا و سهلا بك اذا قبلتها



هادي يهديني قال:


> _*ما زلت أنتظر الرد أحبتي
> 
> 
> اخاكم بالله / بهاء عليان *_​



الصبر يا عزيزي
مشاركتك لم يمر عليها نصف ساعة بعد
اهدأ و انتظر حضور الادارة !!​


----------



## هادي يهديني (10 سبتمبر 2010)

عزيزي اقبل ان يكون الحوار مفتوح 
ولكن هل تقبل ان فزت يقفل المنتدى 
وان خسرت اتبع ملتكم ؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هادي يهديني قال:


> عزيزي اقبل ان يكون الحوار مفتوح
> ولكن هل تقبل ان فزت يقفل المنتدى
> وان خسرت اتبع ملتكم ؟



لا أقبل ان اقوم باغلاق المنتدي لأني لست المدير
ولا أقبل ان تتبع ملتنا لأنك لا تعرف عنها شيئا

فقط استعمل عقلك و فكر و ابحث و اتخذ قرارك !!
فنحن لسنا في رهان​


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يشفيك
يُغلق و يحذف لاحقاً


----------

